# excessive protein causes gout, kidney damage?



## nof8 (Mar 3, 2003)

I found the following article interesting:

http://www.cbass.com/HighProtein.htm

Should I be worried about this?  I'm a 150lb male
taking in about 150g of protein.  1/2 of which is
from protein (whey) shakes.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2003)

as far as I know it's myth (the high protein part), however if your 'high-protein diet' is high in saturated fat/cholesterol and low in fiber that is a problem. 



> High protein diets typically emphasize foods such as meat and eggs ??? which are high in saturated fat ??? and limit foods high in carbohydrates, such as fruit, vegetables, whole grains and nonfat milk products -- which provide important nutrients and fiber.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 3, 2003)

I wouldn't be concerned.  You are not even eating that much protein anyway.  I eat way more than 1g per lb. of bw.  Also that article says that you should eat low glycemic carbs, which are a staple of a bodybuilders diet.  So if you are eating only 150g of protein I am sure your diet is filled in with lots of healthy carbs(oatmeal, brown rice, sweetpotatos and fiberous veggies, etc....) and healthy fats.  The benefits of a high protein diet are far greater than those of a high carb diet, in my opinion.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 3, 2003)

http://207.68.162.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_lang=EN&lah=02d7fbc607816ee81475f5063e454ffb&lat=1046715752&hm___action=http%3a%2f%2fwww%2emercola%2ecom%2f2003%2fjan%2f8%2fhigh_grain_diet%2ehtm 

read this.


----------



## Karlito (Mar 3, 2003)

Yeah, that article seems to be a warning against those who consume heavy protein but don't follow a balanced diet that contains slow burning fibrous carbs and healthy fats....

All things in moderation....(except sex)


----------



## shwaym (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Karlito *_
> Yeah, that article seems to be a warning against those who consume heavy protein but don't follow a balanced diet that contains slow burning fibrous carbs and healthy fats....
> 
> All things in moderation....(except sex)


----------

